# Cuddle Piles



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey Everyone, a lot of the stuff on this forum lately has been deep and intense, I thought I would lighten up the mood with some cuddle pile pictures, and I would LOVE to see yours if you guys have any.

























Also I am just so excited I wanted to tell someone , My rat Brie ( totally my heart rat ) let me rub her belly and rolled over for the first time every today. Here is a random picture of her.... I just love her so darn much.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

So cute  I wish I could shrink down to rat size and get in a cuddle pile


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Gorgeous, I love it!









Cuddle pile. 
Old cage, old photo and only one of those boys still with me sadly but I love the pic and how they had a massive cage but they'd pile on top of each other.


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

that's a great photo lovemyfurries. I just love how comfortable they look.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks ******, can you see the photo? I can't see it!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha ha typical, I repost now I can see both. Oh well. That was my gentle giant Wotnot, twins Thing 1 and Thing 2 and Monty my agouti who loves to cuddle.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

More recent pic of Monty, hope this works. Not a cuddle pile, just enjoying a snack on Mommy's lap ( on the kitchen floor as I was busy cooking at the time and I just can't resist).


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh poo...I'm new to photobucket. Sorry!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Let's see if this works??


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Aaaargh, they're lying! Giving up.


----------

